# frogs on 45 degree crossing



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I have finally laid some track that will not be changed. The problem is the frogs on my crossing are derailing my train.
I do not want to screw this up so I thought it best to ask advice first.
Should I file them?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, help out a n00b here, what part is the "frog"? Anyways, since no one ever replied to this thread, what did you ever end up doing Alfalfa? Spill it


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The railroad frog*

"A one-piece cast frog. The shiny line crosses the rusty line. This is an example of North American "self-guarding cast manganese" frog, where guard rails are not used, the raised flanges on the frog bearing on the face of the wheel as it passes through the frog." Quote from Wikipedia









N scale is small to me.Maybe your wheels are too large and ride up and over?I guess it depend on the brands you are using.


----------

